# Wanted - mint condition early carbon bike



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Do any of you guys have an early (80's) carbon lug frame - ideally with the appropriate groupset and wheels for sale (may consider an early 90's too)!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I don't have one for sale but some models numbers to look for are the KG56.KG66, KG76, KG86, and KG96... The main difference in the early models with the content of the tubes. The early models weren't all carbon fiber tubes. They were carbon/fiberglass(KG56 and 66) and carbon/kevlar(76 and 86), and carbon/ceramic(96)..


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

In actual fact its yours I want (either one would do)!


----------

